#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια δόμησης για αθλητικό γήπεδο

## tserpe

θα χρειαστεί άδεια δόμησης για να γίνει κατασκευή απλού γηπέδου ποδοσφαίρου, μπασκετ και βολει και διαδρόμων στίβου γύρω από αυτό χωρίς κτήρια σε εκτός σχεδιου  αγροτεμάχιο;

----------


## Xάρης

Αποδυτήρια δεν θα κατασκευαστούν;
Κυλικείο;
Προβολείς;
Περίφραξη;
Διαμορφώσεις εδάφους;

Αναλόγως των εργασιών θα βγάλεις και το αντίστοιχο είδος άδειας.

----------


## tserpe

Δεν θα υπάρχει τίποτα απο αυτά εκτός απο την περίφραξη. 
Διαμορφώσεις και περίφραξη, με μικρή κλίμακα. 
Τα άλλα γήπεδα;;; Χρειάζεται κάτι; Μου φαίνεται παράξενο να πάω να κάνω ολόκληρα γήπεδα και να μην εχω άδεια!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο η άδεια για οικοδομικές εργασίες κι άλλο η άδεια λειτουργίας.

Για την πρώτη εξετάζουμε μόνο τις οικοδομικές εργασίες που θέλουμε να γίνουν και σε ποιες κατηγορίες εντάσσονται ως προς την απαίτηση οικοδομικής άδειας/ΕΕΔΜΚ/τίποτα.

Για τη δεύτερη, ό,τι λέει η σχετική νομοθεσία. 
Θα είναι για ιδία χρήση τα γήπεδα, θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για εκμετάλλευση, αναλόγως πράττεις.

----------


## LOTUS

για την οικοδομική άδεια αθλητικής εγκατάστασης με κερκίδες, αποδυτήρια και περίφραξη (εντος οικισμού) απαιτούνται Αρχιτεκτονική, ΠΠΔ, προέγκριση από Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού? ή μόνο οι μελέτες αρχιτεκτονικά, στατικά, παθητική ενεργητική, ισχυρά ρεύματα?

----------

